# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [NEEDED] NYC AREA: Product Designer for Custom Computer/Scanner Chassis

## ben_btc

Hello All NY-Metro Area 3D Print Designers!

We are a tech startup located in New York City looking to move to the next phase in the development of our product. We have finished programming and now we need to create a custom chassis to hold a custom computer/scanner.

We are looking for a product designer to join our team on a _per project basis_ as an independent contractor. You will be responsible for assisting with planning, designing, and fabricating a prototype of the finished product.

Applicant must be located in the NY Metro Area and be willing to sign intellectual property and non-disclosure agreements. Further details of the product and what we need to create will be discussed in person.

We are willing to consider applicants that are still in the learning phases, however enrollment in an accredited design program is a plus. Pay is competitive. Professionalism and full-time commitment to the project is expected.

We are interested in setting up interviews ASAP. Please send a resume/portfolio to XXXX and we can setup a phone/Skype call immediately.

----------

